# Convection Microwaves



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

Has anybody used the convection microwaves now being sold for home use? Any good/bad experiences. Mildly interested in one for the b&B because 1 more oven would never be a bad thing and the microwave just pooped out!

Never thought I used it much until it went -- you know--it's great for a cup of hot tea, but..

You forget about taking the chill off of fruit syrups (warm apricot syrup is yummy!) Reheating chocolate fondue for the guest that is 45 min late for breakfast..., etc.

Appreciate the comments!


----------



## katherine (Aug 12, 2000)

The first convection microwave I bought was great: it would alternate between the convection and microwave cycles as you programmed it. The second one took a little getting used to, because it did its entire microwave cycle before starting its convection cycle. As a small appliance, they don't last forever, so I don't have one anymore.
Recently I saw one in an appliance store. They're still about $500, so I won't buy one for now. One really good point about them is they have a larger capacity than any of those toaster-oven sized 'convection ovens' they sell now, so you can bake almost anything in it, like a small turkey, or any sort of baked goods in small quantity.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

What would be the advantage of this over the new Advantium (and similar) ovens? Those combine microwave with high-intensity light to cook quickly, and they brown/crisp foods, too.


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

The GE browns and crisps too. My biggest problem is space constraints and unfortunately an Advantium is not going to cut it -- I also still need microwave capabilities--does the Advantium do that too, it was my understanding that they didn't...


----------

